# Milling one-piece wedge guide top bars?



## gnor (Jun 3, 2015)

The commercial bars are run through a shaper with a blade that cuts the entire profile in one pass. The easiest way to do it at home would be with a router table and a couple of different bits. It would take 4 passes: two to cut a rabbet on each side, then two with a v-joint bit to cut the wedge. I would run them in one long piece then cut them to length.


----------



## gnor (Jun 3, 2015)

I build my own stuff but I'm going to give up on building frames. I find I can buy a box of frames for less than the wood costs to build my own.


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

I made some frames before I got bees, those I made were horrible, mostly because I did not know what I was doing.
I currently purchas the "economy" frames from Dadant (in the 100 pack I think) about $75 for 100.
The router would be one solution, I would probably do the top bars on the table saw, & just use the router table to cut the "narrow " portion of the end bars.
What profile are you looking for?
My wife is after me to buy more stuff "ready made" & the tax man is after me to "show a profit". EEEEK!


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

You can remove wood from either side to leave a standing strip like this. The blank top bars can be finished to make a wedge top, grooved for plastic or done like this for foundationless.


----------



## dtrooster (Apr 4, 2016)

Change up or expand from this http://www.michiganbees.org/beekeeping/in-the-beekeepers-workshop/


----------



## jadebees (May 9, 2013)

I rip a simple 1/8" by3/4" strip, and glue it on edge on a flat topbar. Just normal lumber. Make it 8"long. The bees start straighter comb, too. Youll save hours of labor.


----------

